# Pipiriki



## sunshinegirl (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone who was on the Pipiriki in December 1966 to January 1967 when it came to Wellington NZ. Trying to find a guy named Angus from Glasgow. Lovely person very shy but so kind. Cant remember his other name or position on the ship. The best bunch of guys I have ever met. Would appreciate any help. Thanks. Susan


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello from Havelock North. I can't help you sorry but welcome to the site.


----------

